# What Wood is This?



## BiscuitoftheSea (May 5, 2021)

Had a huge branch of this tree fall onto my property last year. I haven't had any luck trying to figure out what it is. Very orange wood on the inside. 

Location is MN (central near cities) 

Thanks!


----------



## PPG1 (May 5, 2021)

Looks like a shag bark hickory tree to me.  leaves and all


----------



## TNJAKE (May 5, 2021)

I second the shagbark hickory


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea (May 5, 2021)

What about black cherry? Could it be that? The bark doesn't look like the images of shagbark hickory that I see online. Also, I've never seen those nuts like they show in pictures on the ground. We do get small blue/black berries, but I can't remember if they are from that tree or the other one that's on my property in the same area.


----------



## TNJAKE (May 5, 2021)

BiscuitoftheSea said:


> What about black cherry? Could it be that? The bark doesn't look like the images of shagbark hickory that I see online. Also, I've never seen those nuts like they show in pictures on the ground. We do get small blue/black berries, but I can't remember if they are from that tree or the other one that's on my property in the same area.


Here's a pic of one of my black cherry trees. Leaves look almost identical
	

		
			
		

		
	






And heres one of my shagbark hickory. The leaves are huge in comparison to the ones he posted
	

		
			
		

		
	






You are probably right about the black cherry


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea (May 5, 2021)

Looking at your picts, it certainly looks like black cherry. Well, I guess I just hit the jackpot. That branch I was referring to is probably between 500 and 1000lbs. Won't need to buy wood for a while! Plus it has already been dead and cut for a year, so should be ready to cut and use.
Thanks for the help


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 5, 2021)

Nice score on the wood! These guys have you taken care of but just have to add...like your screen name,  but now I'm hungry for chicken in a biscuit!   

Ryan


----------



## DougE (May 5, 2021)

Cherry (from someone who used to get paid to know these things). It's often hard to ID a tree over the internet, but that one is pretty obvious.


----------

